# Where can i fond a ca tback?



## rabbit83 (Apr 11, 2003)

*Where can I find a cat back?*

Hello all,
Well it looks like my cat is starting to come apart, and I have a hole developing in the mid muffler.
Anyone know where I can find a decent cat back for an 88 TQ wagon?
I dont want anything lound or flashy, just better than whats on the car.
Also gonna need a replacement cat.
Thanks!


----------



## atalk (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Where can I find a cat back? (rabbit83)*

I'd look for a local exhaust shop to make you a system. I was able to have a new performance cat and performance exhaust installed for like $350-ish six months ago on my avant. Rather than buy a system, the guy just made me one out of off-the-shelf parts. Sounds nice (definitely louder than stock), and helped her have a bit more grunt.


----------



## rabbit83 (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: Where can I find a cat back? (atalk)*

Yeah, I did some searching online and came up empty. I will have to do some more searching, thanks for the tip!


----------



## atalk (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Where can I find a cat back? (rabbit83)*

You might have luck posting to your local/regional forum - that's how I found a few good exhaust shops in my area.


----------

